
Spiders in South America cause “surprising amount of death” - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/spiders-in-south-america-cause-surprising-amount-of-death-study-says/2019/03/01/5c00b51e-3b7c-11e9-a2cd-307b06d0257b_story.html
======
bookofjoe
Original paper published February 28, 2019: Ecological interactions between
arthropods and small vertebrates in a lowland Amazon rainforest
[http://amphibian-reptile-
conservation.org/pdfs/Volume/Vol_13...](http://amphibian-reptile-
conservation.org/pdfs/Volume/Vol_13_no_1/ARC_13_1_\[General_Section\]_65-77_e169_high_res.pdf)

